# Boy or Girl? Girl or Boy? Any guesses??? :)



## aaaaa

These are from today's (13+1) scan. Any gender guesses??? Anyone versed in nub/skull theory (or whatever it is called)?
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-26 17.31.20.jpg
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 19









2013-05-26 17.30.38.jpg
File size: 155.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## allforthegirl

:blue:


----------



## Louise88

Boy :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

Boy


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Blue Vibes :blue:


----------



## aaaaa

Thank you, ladies! Bumping for more opinions, please?


----------



## lesh07

Looks like my sons scan so guess boy. xx


----------



## Sunshine.

I'll guess boy :) x


----------



## jenniferttc1

Looks like my son, so boy!


----------



## SorrelGirl

Looks like my boy did with my ultrasound. BOY!


----------



## littlesteph

boy


----------



## Hope115

Boy


----------

